# Who Is A Gurmukh And Manmukh ?



## Neutral Singh (Aug 19, 2004)

Okkkkkkkk. Take it easy !!

Someone said that according to Islam... 

"All mankind is from Adam and Eve, an Arab is not superior over a non Arab nor a non Arab is superior over an Arab; also a white is not superior over a black nor a black is superior over a white except by piety and good action."

We all stand equal. But a non believer is not the same as a believer...

Ok !!

Now, I also reffered a Gurbani Verse ...

Avval Allah Noor Upaya, Kudrat Kae Sabb Bandae,
Aek Noor Tae Sab Jag Upjaeya, Kon Palae Ko Mandae ||

Now, one of my newly found friends in another forum described this concept like this... I am reproducing it in its entirity...



> The verse quoted by sikhphilosophy from Adi Guru Granth Sahib refers to the fact that we are all in essence bearers of what Goether would call "der goetliche Funken". As such when we came into existence we were all pure.
> 
> Guru Arjan Dev Ji explains in his Sukhmani Sahib that this world was created for the remembrance of the Divine. As souls wandering in this world our final aim is to return to the Divine (we come from God and we return to God). In order to do so dhikr/simran of the Divine is necessary: it is what defines our lives. We can either turn our faces towards the Divine (gurmukh/mu'min) or we can refuse to look in that direction and worship the world (manmukh/{censored}).
> 
> ...


Although, it makes sense to me... but still i would like to hear your views...

So, my query is...

Is a Gurmukh in Sikhism a Momin in Islam ? 
Is a Manmukh in Sikhism a {censored} in Islam ?

Are these concepts really identical ? 

Please keep the discussion clean. thanks.

Best Regards


----------



## Kandola (Aug 21, 2004)

well you decide ji.

gurmukh-one who remembers god and follows the hukam

manmukh-knows what hes doing is wrong, but carries on.

the answer is in the post, monmin is gurmukh, {censored} is manmukh. it says in the post ji!


----------



## Amarpal (Sep 23, 2004)

Dear Members

Gurmukh is one whose thinking, speech and actions are in harmony with one another and with Gurbani as given in Siri Guru Granth Sahib.

Manmukh is one who lives a life dictated by her/his Maan i.e. desires.

With love and respect for all.

Amarpal


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Sep 23, 2004)

Gurmukh~~~> Tun...Tun...You...You...Your...Yours..( IK ONG KAAR)

Manmukh~~~> Mein..Mein...I, Me, Mine...

Tejwant


----------



## Arvind (Sep 23, 2004)

Tejwant ji,
Your interpretation of Gurumukh takes me to think towards 'Karta Purakh'. There is only one Karta, and everything belongs to the Karta. tu hi tu, bas tu hi tu, tera hi tera, sab kuch tera...

Off-topic: Please help me to locate where on Guru Granth Sahib ji is written about qualities of a good sikh. It goes something like - bhalke utth ke naam dhiaye.

Thanks.


----------



## etinder (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah i agree with tejvant veerji..i dont there is even a single page in SGGS which doesnt question "haume"and for u arvind veer the quotes goes like this

*This Shabad is by Guru Raam Daas Ji in Raag Gauree on Pannaa 305 *

mÚ 4 ]
gur siqgur kw jo isKu AKwey su Blky auiT hir nwmu iDAwvY ]
audmu kry Blky prBwqI iesnwnu kry AMimRq sir nwvY ]
aupdyis gurU hir hir jpu jwpY siB iklivK pwp doK lih jwvY ]
iPir cVY idvsu gurbwxI gwvY bhidAw auTidAw hir nwmu iDAwvY ]
jo swis igrwis iDAwey myrw hir hir so gurisKu gurU min BwvY ]
ijs no dieAwlu hovY myrw suAwmI iqsu gurisK gurU aupdysu suxwvY ]
jnu nwnku DUiV mMgY iqsu gurisK kI jo Awip jpY Avrh nwmu jpwvY ]2]
ma 4 ||
g*u*r sath*i*g*u*r k*aa* j*o* s*i*kh akh*aa*e*ae* s bhalak*ae* o*u*t(h) har n*aa*m dhh*i**aa*v*ai* ||
o*u*dham kar*ae* bhalak*ae* parabh*aa*th*ee* e*i*san*aa*n kar*ae* a(n)mr*i*th sar n*aa*v*ai* ||
o*u*padh*ae*s g*u*r*oo* har har jap j*aa*p*ai* sabh k*i*lav*i*kh p*aa*p dh*o*kh leh*i* j*aa*v*ai* ||
f*i*r charr*ai* dh*i*vas g*u*rab*aa*n*ee* g*aa*v*ai* behadh*i**aa* o*u*t(h)adh*i**aa* har n*aa*m dhh*i**aa*v*ai* ||
j*o* s*aa*s g*i*r*aa*s dhh*i**aa*e*ae* m*ae*r*aa* har har s*o* g*u*ras*i*kh g*u*r*oo* man bh*aa*v*ai* ||
j*i*s n*o* dhae*i**aa*l h*o*v*ai* m*ae*r*aa* s*u**aa*m*ee* th*i*s g*u*ras*i*kh g*u*r*oo* o*u*padh*ae*s s*u*n*aa*v*ai* ||
jan n*aa*nak dhh*oo*rr ma(n)g*ai* th*i*s g*u*ras*i*kh k*ee* j*o* *aa*p jap*ai* avareh n*aa*m jap*aa*v*ai* ||2||

_Fourth Mehl:
One who calls himself a Sikh of the Guru, the True Guru, shall rise in the early morning hours and meditate on the Lord's Name.
Upon arising early in the morning, he is to bathe, and cleanse himself in the pool of nectar.
Following the Instructions of the Guru, he is to chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har. All sins, misdeeds and negativity shall be erased.
Then, at the rising of the sun, he is to sing Gurbani; whether sitting down or standing up, he is to meditate on the Lord's Name.
One who meditates on my Lord, Har, Har, with every breath and every morsel of food - that GurSikh becomes pleasing to the Guru's Mind.
That person, unto whom my Lord and Master is kind and compassionate - upon that GurSikh, the Guru's Teachings are bestowed.
Servant Nanak begs for the dust of the feet of that GurSikh, who himself chants the Naam, and inspires others to chant it. ||2||
_


</FONT>


----------



## Arvind (Sep 24, 2004)

Thank you etinder ji.


----------



## etinder (Sep 24, 2004)

always welcome arvind veer


----------



## Bharat Vir Singh (Sep 26, 2004)

Understanding Gurmukh and Manmukh is very easy and straightforward if you just analyse the words themselves:

Gurmukh is one who follows(obeys)the Guru,
Manmukh is one who follows his/her self (i.e. own mann or ego).


----------

